# need help asap! nest box is to small, do I change it now?



## missy_cbell21 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just washed up some used nesting boxes I bought and it was just in time as my nz doe started carrying her hay around last night. This morning I got the box in and gave her lots of hay in the box and she jumped in and made a very nice nest for a first time mom. Well I just went out and there is a nice amount of hair in there but I also just realized how small this box is! It measures 19" long by 10" wide and 9" tall with about 1/4 of it a solid top. The only option I have now is to take apart two boxes and somehow attach them together. They are plastic so I'm not sure how to do it and if I should move it now? This is my first litter as well so I can't really tell how close she is to kindling. I was planning on putting her box in on Tuesday witch is day 28 but with her making a little nest out of her newspaper and timothy hay I thought I should get it in there now. Any tips? I am so excited but I am trying to keep in mind that most first time moms don't do so well.

ETA: her mom and 2 sisters all have large litters with an average of 12 kits each! Not sure if that matters but I can see how more kits would need more space.


----------



## rebecca100 (Apr 27, 2010)

You can usually change it after the babies are born or before either way.  They are USUALLY okay with it.


----------

